# New guy from Huntsville, AL



## dmcmahan (Sep 13, 2017)

New guy here! Had a massive heart attack back in June. Died 3 times and was revived. Picked up a Giant Stance to stay in shape because I cant stand running on a tread mill. Boring. So I have always wanted a well put together MB so i bought one yesterday. Take care all.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

Glad to have you here, I'm down the road in Montgomery. post up some pics of your Bike.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Huntsville, waay up north, you're practically a yankee! Welcome aboard and go easy to start.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome Huntsville, I lived there for many years before moving to Colorado. I'm with you on the treadmill - those would kill me out of shear boredom. Tell us more about your heart attack and what lead up to it.


----------



## dmcmahan (Sep 13, 2017)

TheBaldBlur said:


> Welcome Huntsville, I lived there for many years before moving to Colorado. I'm with you on the treadmill - those would kill me out of shear boredom. Tell us more about your heart attack and what lead up to it.


Well it was a Wednesday morning June the 13th and i was not feeling good. I don't remember much so bare with me. My co workers said i kept saying i felt like I had to burp but could not get it out and I also kept saying i was hot.

They called our safety guy , so he came down and checked my blood pressure which was high so he suggested I call my wife so i could go to the hospital. As i was sitting in his office i collapsed and they started CPR and AED until the ambulance got there. Which they had to jump start me 2 more times until they put a stint in my LAD arterie next to my left ventricle.

The put me in a drug induced coma for 13 days until they woke me up and i asked what had happened. My wife said you had a major heart attack!!! They big man upstairs and prayers truly let me still here and I am so thankful!!!


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah that will get your attention for sure! Mine was Melanoma that they thought had metastasized. Scary. The big man wasn't done with me either! Now I ride/lead a group ridding at church. All good. 

God Bless and heal well!


----------



## mxer (May 27, 2006)

Keep us posted on how you are doing with the riding and your health? Was just in Huntsville on tdy at redstone arsenal. There is some good riding in Huntsville.


----------



## dmcmahan (Sep 13, 2017)

Doing great just not riding enough. The Land Trust is hardcore riding but the top of Monte Sano is good but it is $5.00 every time to get into the park. Thanks for asking.


----------



## dmcmahan (Sep 13, 2017)

Well me and a another member that i met on here rode the North Loop Sunday on Monte Sano mountain. What a blast it was!!! fun little 7 mile loop will enjoy it and do it again. Thanks Paul!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

dmcmahan said:


> Well it was a Wednesday morning June the 13th and i was not feeling good. I don't remember much so bare with me. My co workers said i kept saying i felt like I had to burp but could not get it out and I also kept saying i was hot.
> 
> They called our safety guy , so he came down and checked my blood pressure which was high so he suggested I call my wife so i could go to the hospital. As i was sitting in his office i collapsed and they started CPR and AED until the ambulance got there. Which they had to jump start me 2 more times until they put a stint in my LAD arterie next to my left ventricle.
> 
> The put me in a drug induced coma for 13 days until they woke me up and i asked what had happened. My wife said you had a major heart attack!!! They big man upstairs and prayers truly let me still here and I am so thankful!!!


Thanks for sharing. Any pre-existing conditions, etc? Just curious.


----------



## dmcmahan (Sep 13, 2017)

Being border line high blood pressure and type 2 diabetes had a major part in it. And 50 years of eating fried food probably did not help either.


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

dmcmahan said:


> Being border line high blood pressure and type 2 diabetes had a major part in it. And 50 years of eating fried food probably did not help either.


I spent some time in the south and man! Buttery fried everything.

Everything starts with Crisco and goes further downhill from there.

Hell one time I ordered green beans and they were slathered in butter!!!


----------

